# Bolivar Gold Medals?



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Can someone fill me in on the details?
Were these re-released, and German release only?
If anyone knows where I can get a box please PM me.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Look like you just missed some

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18224


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah I did see that!


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I had heard on another board that they may be rereleased in 2006, sorry, I don't have any more info.


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

BGM's were commissioned by a La Casa Del Habano in Germany and limited to a production run of 1000 boxes of 10. These are very difficult to find now and have been sold out for a while...


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

The BGM's are basically all gone now and might only pop up on the secondary market. Good luck bro


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

:d


----------



## tex_00 (Jan 7, 2006)

I havnt seen any but I will ask around. I am in Afghanistan and we have alot of German soldures here that smoke cigars. I'll ask them to find me a box or I will try there PX and hope they may have some there.
:gn


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the info...greatly appreciated!



> "tex_00" I havnt seen any but I will ask around. I am in Afghanistan and we have alot of German soldures here that smoke cigars. I'll ask them to find me a box or I will try there PX and hope they may have some there.


You're doing enough for us already...I need to be sending YOU cigars!
THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :d


:tpd:


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Any pictures?


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/cvm4/album04


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I held off on buying some of these when they came out a while back. I just didn't know if the blend would be even close to as good as the originals. I have a couple buds that have tried the new ones and both said they were worth the price. Only way your going to find some is if someone sells some out of their collection. There are no more right now in Germany or elsewhere.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Another great cigar from the Germans is the Vegas Robaina - Robaina Jubilaum Edition. Now those are awesome and I wouln't feel so bad about smoking them like I would the BGM's.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Fredster said:


> I held off on buying some of these when they came out a while back. I just didn't know if the blend would be even close to as good as the originals.


I did the same thing. OpusEx, however, generously offered to send me one so that I can see just how much of a fool I was. I'm greatly looking forward to tasting the error of my ways.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

These are long sold out. It took me a while to track these down. 
It is a strong, very flavorful and complex cigar with what I believe to be great aging potential.

I also have one of the original release, discontinued in 1989. 
It took me even longer to aquire this one. I plan on smoking it 
this year and believe it to be right up there with the Davidoffs 
and Dunhills. 

It is just so beautiful with all that gold foil I may just cry before smoking 
one of the best cigars of my life.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

lucky bastiage :c ....


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I will not be smoking any out of my box for 10-15 years.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I actually decided to smoke one of these with another brother who was in town from San Francisco. I didn't really expect much but was very wrong...it was a very good cigar. It's going to be hard not to go back and try a few more of these each month...I can't imagine how these will be in 5-10 years.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Sean9689 said:


> I actually decided to smoke one of these with another brother who was in town from San Francisco. I didn't really expect much but was very wrong...it was a very good cigar. It's going to be hard not to go back and try a few more of these each month...I can't imagine how these will be in 5-10 years.


.
I liked the way you said very wrong...
I was surprized how well it smoked at only a year old. 
Probably better than any 1 year old cigar I have ever had.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

i too was lucky enough to get a box of these from a great guy. i finally couldn't wait anymore and had 1 a couple weeks ago. after a near death experience while diving, aging cigars seems silly to me now  just kidding, but i had to try one to celebrate life. it was fantastic. so smooth and yummy. i like all bolivars so i went into it expecting a lot, and got what i expected!
jimmy


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

I tried like Hell to get a box or two, couldn't get 'em. I was lucky enough to be gifted one in one amazing package:


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

I've smoked a few of these and loved them, I'll let them rest awhile before firing up another though. I've seen these sell for $425-$450 recently and have heard some in HK have paid over 500 euro ($600).

The VR 5th Ave. are also excellent and demanding $$$$ I wish I could get more of each, since it doesn't cost anymore to wish, I wish I could get them at their original price, no for free


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Damn these look good!!!!!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

jimmy said:


> i too was lucky enough to get a box of these from a great guy. i finally couldn't wait anymore and had 1 a couple weeks ago. after a near death experience while diving, aging cigars seems silly to me now  just kidding, but i had to try one to celebrate life. it was fantastic. so smooth and yummy. i like all bolivars so i went into it expecting a lot, and got what i expected!
> jimmy


Jimmy,
I've been diving about 12 years also. Ended up selling my boat and don't get out much anymore. Used to go every weekend.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I just missed a box that sold for $325. 
I missed it by one day.
I am sick about it.
.
.
Jimmy, nice to see you post.
Haven't seen you in a while.... 
Do you know our mutual friend is getting married?


----------

